

How to build your own startup while working full-time at a big company - gohwell
https://medium.com/@danielfernandez/how-to-build-your-own-start-up-while-working-full-time-at-a-big-company-554cb21f25e0

======
paulhauggis
This can work, but it's better to save your money, quit, and start your
company.

Why? Most companies these days (especially Tech companies) make you sign a
contract that gives them any ownership of your code that you build outside of
work hours.

Even if this isn't the case, you will still need to clear it with the legal
department at your company (or risk the consequences later). This can bring
other consequences..and limit your future at the company (why would they want
to train and promote you..if you are just going to leave).

